# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Ik heb migrane

## iemand

hallo 
ik ben een meisje en die heel veel last heeft van migrane of zoeits
kan iemand me helpen a u b

----------


## Lady

Ga naar de huisarts,die kan je misschien wat ervoor geven.
Probeer op te letten met chocolade en noten,en ga liggen en probeer te gaan slapen zodra je een aanval aan voelt komen.
Succes!

----------


## Pientje

Er zijn goede medicijnen tegenwoordig die je al kan innemen als je een aanval voelt opkomen.
Gewoon even naar je huisarts!

----------


## Joo

Hoi hoi,ik ben ook iemand met migrane en ben het zo zat dat ik zelf een migrane.hyve ben gestart.Zo kan iedereen met migrane ervaringen uitwisselen en kan je al je frustraties kwijt!

Het adres is http://lastvanmigrane.hyves.nl/

Hopelijk kunnen we op deze hyve elkaar een beetje steunen en helpen.

Tot daar,groetjes van Jolanda

----------


## bendago

hoi mensen ik zit eens te surfen ivm migrane dat ik dus nu op het moment heb.
maar hij is nu weer gelukig aan het afzakken maar ik had een vraag zijn er ook mensen die migrane hebben en ook nog eens nierpatient zijn??
meschien hebben zij nog ideeen om minder aanvallen te voorkomen?

mvg martijn

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Bendago,

Nierpatient.....ja op welke manier??? Mijn moeder heeft ook last van migraine, en heeft daarnaast maar één nier, maar beide heeft toch niets met elkaar te maken?? En ik geloof niet dat er een bepaalde manier is om de migraine aanvallen te voorkomen. Het enigste wat je kan doen is zoveel mogelijk spanning en drukte te vermijden, maar voor de rest zou ik het ook niet weten. Heb zelf ook last van migraine, en opzich krijg ik alleen een aanval als ik spanning, stress of wat dan ook heb.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## bendago

hai deylanna
allereerst wat een mooie naam hahaha
jah ik ben een (wordt tegenwoordig aangerekend als nierpatient ivm een ernstig ongeluk waar er 1 is verwijderd,meschien is dat anders als aangeboren is,weet niet of dat bij jou moeder zo is.
maar mijn huisarts wist mij dat te vertelen dus ik gaat maar weer eens met hem praten.
en je heb gelijk ik krijg het ook meestal onder stress maar ook als de rust is wedergekeerd.
ik heb afgelopen donderdag een lichte aanval gehad en ben toch na een paar uur gaan werken,maar daar werd ik vrijdag meteen op afgerekend en kreeg er een stuk of die achtermekaar dus het weekend plat en kapot.
maar vandaag weer er tegen aan met een glimlach

mvg martijn1

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Bendage,

Dank je voor je compliment over dat je mijn naam mooi vind. Tja ik heb hem ook maar gekregen bij mijn geboorte hoor hahhahha.
Het is inderdaad handig om eens met je huisarts te praten. Bij mijn moeder is het aangeboren. Ze is dus maar met één nier geboren.
Ikzelf heb ook last van migraine, en ik merk dat als ik gewoon goed in mijn vel zit, en geen stress of spanning heb, dan zijn de aanvallen een stuk minder. Althans, ik krijg dan minder aanvallen, en als ik er toevallig wel één krijg dan is de pijn niet zo heftig. Maar als ik juist heel veel stress of spanning heb, nou dan krijg ik gigantische aanvallen. Krijg er dan ook meerdere per dag. En ja, werken na een migraine aanval is niet zo verstandig hoor. Je hoofd krijgt als het waren geen tijd om bij te komen van die aanval. Tijdens een migraine aanval gaan de bloedvaten in je hersenen heel wijd staan, waardoor het bloed dus heel snel gaat stromen daar. Dat veroorzaakt dus een aanval. En dat je tijdens rust ook een aanval krijgt is ook normaal. Kijk, als je bijvoorbeeld iets hebt gedaan waardoor jij stress hebt, dan kan het zijn dat je een aanval krijgt wat uitgelokt wordt door die stress, maar het kan ook zijn dat de aanval op zich laat wachten tot het moment dat jij weer rustig bent, snap je?? Ga eens aan je huisarts vragen voor iets van medicatie tegen die migraine. Ik heb een aantal jaar Sandomigran geslikt, en dat hielp vrij goed, alleen bij Sandomigran is het zo dat je het niet te lang mag slikken.
Nou succes

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## pluto

Hallo ik ben Yvonne en heb al bijna 25 jaar last van migraine. De eerst jaren dat ik hoofdpijn had wist ik niet dat het migraine was maar uiteindelijk ben ik er door de huisarts op gewezen dat het inderdaat migraine was. Eerst had ik het tijdens mijn maandelijkse vrouwelijke periode maar later werden de aanvaller wisselvalliger.
Ik gebruik voor de lichte aanvallen maxalt en voor de zware Imigran pillen. Als de aanval zo heftig is dat ik er snachts van wakker wordt dan gebruik ik Imigran injecties. Na ongeveer een uur neemt de migraine aanval af tot een voor mij te hebben hoofdpijn,de rest van de dag ben ik dan wel wat duf en heb een strak hoofd. Ik sta nu onder behandeling van een neuroloog en heb diverse medicijnen geprobeerd die ook epilepsie patienten gebruiken dit hielp dan een voor een paar weken maar de migraine aanvallen komen steeds vaker terug.Preventief heb ik de afgelopen 2 weken elke dag een pilletje Naramig genomen.Dit heeft een week gewerkt en ik ben weer terug met elke dag migraine De afgelopen week heb ik elke morgen migraine en moet ik een pil of een spuit nemen.Om een lang verhaal kort te maken,het blijkt nu dat ik een medicijn afhankelijke hoofdpijn ontwikkeld heb waardoor ik min of meer verslaafd ben geworden aan de medicijnen. Om dit nu te doorbreken neem ik nu niks meer en lig ik dus alweer 2 dagen (eerst en tweede kerstdag) met zware hoofdpijn in bed. Ik ben doodziek en kan niks binnen houden zelfs een glaasje water is al te veel. ik ben te einde raad en weet niet meer wat te doen. Deze brief is geschreven door haar echtgenoot die geen hoofdpijn heeft maar machteloos moet toe zien hoe zijn vrouw in bed ligt en niet meer weet wat te doen. Mijn Morraal is kijk uit met te veel medicijnen. Ik weet niet meer wat we moeten doen!!!

----------


## ACTIE

Hallo,
Ik ben toevallig op deze site terecht gekomen en las u vrouw haar probleem.
Daar ikzelf constant migraineaanvallen had heb ik ook veel medicatie genomen die in het begin wel hielpen,maar na zekere tijd ook niet meer. Ik nam ook al zeer zware medicatie zonder resultaat.Doordat mijn vrouw CVS en Fybromyalgie heeft en we vanalles geprobeerd hebben begrijp ik maar al te goed wat jullie meemaken. Wijzelf waren ook einde raad tot vorig jaar toeval of niet, maar we waren al een tijd bezig op natuurlijke basis aan het zoeken omdat de medicaties ons niet verder hielpen, integendeel. Door heel wat zaken geprobeerd te hebben zijn we uiteindelijk op een natuurlijke drank terecht gekomen die eerst mijn vrouw heeft geholpen en nadien ( omdat ik, zowel mijn vrouw, heel sceptisch waren ) mezelf. Sinds ik ben gestart heb ik eerst wel ontgifting gehad, maar na 3 weken ben ik verlost van mijn migraine. Dit doet zo een deugd dat ik me niet meer kan voorstellen hoe te leven met migraine.Ondertussen hebben we al heel wat mensen kunnen helpen met migraine en cvs.Indien je graag wat meer uitleg hebt mag je me gerust contacteren op het nummer 0477/457.547 
Welgemeende groeten

----------

